# GAME 26: Wednesday 12/17 vs. Dallas



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The Dallas Mavericks are coming to town for the first game of the Ricky Davis era (or error?) in Boston. The Celtics last played Monday vs. Minnesota on Max Night as Cedric Maxwell's 31 was hoisted skyward on a rather lovely pulley system. The Celtics decidedly lost that game, but its not really worth discussing as the 3 men on the way out were already out and the 3 men on the way in were not here yet. 

Dallas last played as they soundly defeated Toronto 111-94. Antoine Walker (Yes, that Antoine Walker) led the Mavericks with 27 points on 10-20 shooting, including 5-9 from three, 8 rebounds and 5 assists. Antwan Jamison had 23 points and 9 boards off the bench. Steve Nash had 23 points and 11 assists. Josh Howard had 14 points and the rebounds to match (14 for the mentally deficient). The Big German Dirk Nowitzki had 14 points and five boards as he started at center. Old friend Tony Delk started in the backcourt and had 10 points and four boards. None of the backups except for Jamison scored. Finley did not play.

The storyline paragraph (that's the third one for those of you who can't notice a trend) pretty much writes itself. First off [strike]Michael Finley is questionable with a sprained big toe[/strike] Antoine Walker is playing his first game out of the visitors locker room. If you think Walker isn't coming into town hoping to show Ainge that he was wrong to not give him a chance, you're dead wrong. Look for a big game from number 8 in blue. I personally would not be shocked if Antoine went off for a triple double. The second storyline is that Ricky Davis, Chris Mihm, and Pitino's "One that got away," Michael Stewart, are playing in their first games in the green and white. Ricky Davis is the centerpiece of this deal and he is quite possibly one of the most talented men in the game. If he can put it all together, Boston could have something. Also of note will be that Vincent Baker will be going up against the man that he is replacing, Antoine Walker. 

On paper, Dallas will blow the hell out of us. But games are not played on paper, they're played in TV sets, we all know that. In our TV sets, Dallas should also blow the hell out of us.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Starting Lineups/Benches*

Dallas

C Nowitzki
PF Walker
SF Josh Howard (playing really well)
SG Delk
PG Nash
B1 Jamison
B2 Fortson
B3 Najera
B4 Marquis Daniels
B5 Best
OUT Michael Finley (toe)
OUT Shawn Bradley (back

Boston

C Blount
PF Vin Baker
SF Jiri Welsch
SG Pierce
PG Mike James
B1 Ricky Davis
B2 Chris Mihm
B3 Jumaine Jones
B4 Waltah McCarty
B5 Marcus Banks
B6 Michael Stewart
B7 Kendrick Perkins


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> The Dallas Mavericks are coming to town for the first game of the Ricky Davis era (or error?) in Boston. The Celtics last played Monday vs. Minnesota on Max Night as Cedric Maxwell's 31 was hoisted skyward on a rather lovely pulley system. The Celtics decidedly lost that game, but its not really worth discussing as the 3 men on the way out were already out and the 3 men on the way in were not here yet.
> 
> Dallas last played as they soundly defeated Toronto 111-94. Antoine Walker (Yes, that Antoine Walker) led the Mavericks with 27 points on 10-20 shooting, including 5-9 from three, 8 rebounds and 5 assists. Antwan Jamison had 23 points and 9 boards off the bench. Steve Nash had 23 points and 11 assists. Josh Howard had 14 points and the rebounds to match (14 for the mentally deficient). The Big German Dirk Nowitzki had 14 points and five boards as he started at center. Old friend Tony Delk started in the backcourt and had 10 points and four boards. None of the backups except for Jamison scored. Finley did not play.
> ...


Dallas 174
Boston 129

Antoine gets 47/19/11. That would be fun.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

lloking forward to this game but Im at work. Im taoing it to catch the commantary. Is anybody planning on doing a play by play or at least some kind of update in this thread?

oh yeah

Dal : 117
Bos : 92


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> lloking forward to this game but Im at work. Im taoing it to catch the commantary. Is anybody planning on doing a play by play or at least some kind of update in this thread?
> 
> oh yeah
> ...


I'm going to update it like every 15 minutes. How about that?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: GAME 26: Wednesday 12/17 vs. Dallas*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Dallas 174
> ...


Don't you think you underestimating Tione's assists? I mean if
the Mavs go for 174 and he only gets 11 assists than I would
say he probably did not share the ball very well.  

This is a dangerous game for the Mavs. Everything points to the
fact that the Mavs should win easily:

-Boston trying to integrate new guys while missing some good
contributors.

-Antoine wanting to show up Ainge.

But the Mavs have sucked on the road so far this year. I won't
feel comfortable unless the Mavs are leading big well into the 4th.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm going to update it like every 15 minutes. How about that?


preciate that.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: GAME 26: Wednesday 12/17 vs. Dallas*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you think you underestimating Tione's assists? I mean if
> ...


Alright. Antoine gets the record. 24 Assists.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Antoine will get his revenge tonight*

We've lost 6 in a row to these guys, and Antoine and Co. get a depleted Celts team tonight. They really are a good team, one of the top 5 teams in the game. Antoine will go off, and Dallas will cruise.

Mavericks 113
Celtics 89

I just hope the new guys can learn quickly. We can't afford to drop four in a row like the last time we made a major trade in midseason.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine will get his revenge tonight*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> We've lost 6 in a row to these guys, and Antoine and Co. get a depleted Celts team tonight. They really are a good team, one of the top 5 teams in the game. Antoine will go off, and Dallas will cruise.
> 
> Mavericks 113
> ...


Both teams can't play Defense and like to score a lot of points.

Mavericks 157
Celtics 129


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Antoine will get his revenge tonight*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Both teams can't play Defense and like to score a lot of points.
> ...


umm the Mavs are playing very good D this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Antoine will get his revenge tonight*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> umm the Mavs are playing very good D this year.


Alright.  

Dallas 157
Boston 79


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Antoine will get his revenge tonight*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Alright.
> ...


not that good!:laugh:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Antoine will get his revenge tonight*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> not that good!:laugh:


But, they Celtics offense is adjusting from the two big trades this season and they won't likely score that much points.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Don't Forget Delk*

Predictions for the Mavericks Win:

Walker: 32 pts, 15 reb, 11 ast
Delk: 22 pts, 6 ast


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Toine gets a standing ovation...nice.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> preciate that.


29-24, Mavs so far, end of 1st.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 29-24, Mavs so far, end of 1st.


anything to be said of Ricky and Paul playing together..or Walker playing any different his 1st time back?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> anything to be said of Ricky and Paul playing together..or Walker playing any different his 1st time back?


Antoine's doing alright. He has 4/4/2. Steve Nash has 5 assists and Danny Fortson has 5 rebounds. Nice play by Dirk. So far he has 10/4. 

36-30 Dallas 8:50 left in the 2nd

Mike James with a charge after a steal by Jiri.

Ricky so far has been dissapointing. 2 points and 2 fouls. Vinnie is doing great. 6/4. Pierce has 7/4/1. Mark Blount has a solid 4/2. 

The star of the game is Jiri. He has 9 points and a couple good plays.

I'm impressed by the play of the Dallas rookie Josh Howard. I always liked him and college and he's making a good impact in a deep Dallas team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I want to see Chris Mihm play. He's getting benched as of now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I LOVE WALTAH  (not really) :laugh: 8 points including a nice three.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

44-43, C's with a 8-0 run...timeout Mavs. 6+ minutes to play.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 44-43, C's with a 8-0 run...timeout Mavs. 6+ minutes to play.


You beat me to it. 

Aqua: It's 44-43 Dallas.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> You beat me to it.


Maybe you should be posting less love smilies?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What a pass by Antoine!

Alley Oop to Dirk from the 3 point line.

^^^^^^

How do you spell that?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe you should be posting less love smilies?


Yeah, but Walter is my favorite player and every young children dreaming to go to the NBA should devote their game and shape it like Walters. He is a inspiration and will easily win MVP this season in a landslide. He is the greatest athlete EVER.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Ricky Davis has the play of the game thus far, possibly the play of the season for the Celtics with that amazing alleyoop. Its pretty obvious that he just got here based on how he's playing on both sides of the ball, but he looks like he's going to be good here. 

I also want to see Mihm get out there. I think Mihm could eat many of these Dallas guys alive on the boards.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Ricky Davis has the play of the game thus far, possibly the play of the season for the Celtics with that amazing alleyoop. Its pretty obvious that he just got here based on how he's playing on both sides of the ball, but he looks like he's going to be good here.
> 
> I also want to see Mihm get out there. I think Mihm could eat many of these Dallas guys alive on the boards.


Fortson and Dirk are getting rebounds.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

57-51 Celtics 2:41 left in the second. Good game by both teams. The Dallas Mavericks should be blowing out the Celtics, but we're playing pretty good. Ricky has been dissapointing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dirk is just killing us. He has 16 points already, plus a chance for a 3 point play with a free throw, after a nice running jump shot. He also has 5 rebounds. Antwan Jamison has 11/4 and a nice putback off Antoine's missed three. "remember that". Antoine posed for a triple double. 5/5/5. Nice and even. Steve has 9 points and 5 assists. Jiri has 13.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice offensive series by Mihm. 1 offensive rebound and a tip for a Celtic offensive rebound capped by a "vintage" Pierce layup. Pierce with a 3.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Halftime 62-56 Dallas. Nice game by both teams. Dirk has 19/5


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont know how many Dallas games youve seen this year but it seems like they wait until the 4th to really start playing. I guess thats a good thing...learning how to close out games.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I dont know how many Dallas games youve seen this year but it seems like they wait until the 4th to really start playing. I guess thats a good thing...learning how to close out games.


I don't have league pass. The opposite of the Celtics, who squander big halftime leads.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Rebounding is just killing us....*

So are the four Dallas stars:

Nash
Nowitzki
Walker
Jamison

I tell you, we got jobbed on a couple of calls and I thought O'Brien would get tossed for sure.

Howard is a nice pickup for Dallas. Cuban has done a good job for this team this year. They have a very nice supporting cast in addition to the stars.

Nice to see Jumaine get in and hit a shot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Rebounding is just killing us....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> So are the four Dallas stars:
> 
> Nash
> ...


Fortson has 3/5. Not bad.

Pierce has 14/6 

Welsch is playing good 13/2 3 fouls 

Baker is playing good 6/4 3 fouls

James is playing good. 7/1/3 2 fouls

Blount has 4/4 3 fouls.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Vin Baker*

Cannot rebound. Danny Fortson has him out behind the woodshed, and he's givin' 'im a whippin'.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Vin Baker*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Cannot rebound. Danny Fortson has him out behind the woodshed, and he's givin' 'im a whippin'.


Fortson has 14 rebounds including like 5 in the 3rd. Why did we let this guy go? God...This is what Brandon Hunter should be like...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:upset: 

ONCE AGAIN THE mAVS CANT WIN ON THE ROAD!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

That was a great game. I love it, down to the last second and Antoine misses it. Nice try. Good game by the C's.

Jiri


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

OMG...ESPN cut to commercials at the end of the game. I was like . Luckily they put the game back on right before Walkers final 3.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Wow.. that has to be the best game of this young season for the C's. .. I really enjoyed that game all the way through. Was like a playoff game. The usual Profanity, Throwing things etc.... 

I love it !


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Ainge Vindicated*

I could not watch the first three quarters but caught the 4th. It wasn't dull lol.

Antoine did not play well in crunch time. He took an ill-advised 3 with 2 minutes remaining and his last shot was not even close.
All 5 starters were in double figures for the C's. That's the way it is supposed to be.

I saw Ricky Davis miss 3 shots and blow coverage on a pick and roll. But they were shots he should have taken and he looked like he had some energy out there. How did Chris Mimh play?

For the millionth time, this team needs Brandon Hunter.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Ainge Vindicated*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> How did Chris Mimh play?


Mihm rebounded like a monster.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Example #364 why Pierce is better than Walker...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Example #364 why Pierce is better than Walker...



[strike]Example #1,397,616 why you only care for what Pierce does and you Paul fans just come in here to blame Antoine and praise Paul.[/strike]

Aqua, you're starting this crap too? Tsk tsk. ---agoo


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Davis looked a little nervous. I think he was hesitating too much because he doesn't want to get on anyone's bad side, which is actually a good thing. It means he's exerting effort into not being labeled selfish, he's starting out on a clean slate and hopefully he can make the most of it. O'brien said some good things about him too, using the word "gentleman". And his flush on the oop from Pierce was fantastic. The oop was too high but he hung in the air for an eternity and threw it down.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Example #364 why Pierce is better than Walker...


Well he was tonight. I had to laugh on one play. I've been screaming all year for Pierce to pass the ball ahead to teamates running the floor ahead of him. The one time in the 4th quarter he does it, the pass hits James on the back of the head. I can't blame Pierce for that one.

This game reminded me of the Indiana series last year. They played great half-court defense in the 4th quarter. McCarty, Welsch and Pierce defended particularly well during the last 5 minutes.

Josh Howard is the real deal, although he is still learning on defense. I read somewhere that Nelson wanted to give the C's Howard instead of Welsch in the Walker deal. Too bad we couldn't get both of them.

And before we all get too excited, let's not forget that Michael Finley-- another certified Celtics killer-- did not play in this game.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

The Mavs without Finley are still a top team that doesnt lack anything, i was hoping for them to keep it close and am excited they could get the win with the cards against them, some clutch play by alot of guys, need to work on boarding though.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh man, it was crazy down at the Garden (should I say Fleet Center, I still love the name Boston Garden). I was there on the game, people just went nuts around me when we took over the lead on the 4th quarter. I was enjoying every minute of the game. Antoine was great for us during his season here, but he didn't play well today.

Ricky Davis - looks unready to play the game and looks nervous and confused about Obie's game.

Paul Pierce - playing well despites his turnovers and missed shots.

Jim Obie - I saw him on the 3rd quarter during a timeout, he was so upset ( I dunno if it was the refs or the team). He slammed the board and the pen. Everyone was stunned. 

Chris Mihm - I think he will be a good player because he rebounds well.

Danny Fortson - I hate this fat ***. He outrebounded all C's players. :upset: :upset:

Waltah - He was great, shoots well, but he didn't defend Dirk that well on the first half. Good job on the 4th quarter.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't think the matchup could've been much better. Pierce drains what would prove to be the winning basket in Walker's face, and Walker misses the winning three. Don't get me wrong. I want Walker to succeed... just not against the Celtics.  We had a little luck on our side with all the threes and Waltah's play, but I think the questionable ref's calls balanced that out. 

I really didn't think the Celtics had a prayer to win this game with all the new faces and going against a team they've had no luck beating in recent years. It was a good confidence booster. It was great seeing Ricky cheering from the sidelines. He seems pumped to be here. Though he missed some shots, they were shots he normally makes, so I'm not too concerned. Mihm was a nice surprise on the boards. He could be pretty valuable.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*What an exciting game!*

All I can say is that I was on the edge of my seat. Paul Pierce said it was like a playoff environment (although I saw far too many empty seats, it was loud) and that he was just trying to teach the new guys what it means to play like a Celtic. I'll say. What a thriller! I am happy for Antoine, he looks great, seems to have a good rapport with his teammates, and I look forward to the matchup down in Big D, because this game was a lot of fun.

Special Kudos to:

Walter McCarty (yes, folks, he is valuable)
Jiri Welsch (a very nice player)
Jumaine Jones (2 key blocks in 4th)
Paul Pierce (Mr. Clutch)
Vin Baker (stepped up rebounding, D when it mattered)
Chris Mihm (going to be a force underneath)


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I really think I'd like a lineup of 
PG Mike James
SG Paul Peirce
SF Jiri Welsch
PF Vin Baker
C Chris Mihm
with Ricky Davis coming off the bench first although I don't know that Ricky could except that but I think that would be a very strong lineup!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Lastlaugh and NoInTeam where are you?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> OMG...ESPN cut to commercials at the end of the game. I was like . Luckily they put the game back on right before Walkers final 3.


That's why I watched it on FSNE.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> Lastlaugh and NoInTeam where are you?


First off we are different people. If you continue to do this along with that other person I am going to report you to the moderators because it is against the rules to bash
Feel free to have someone check the IP numbers.


There is a reason I wasn't here last night because as a Celtics fan I was at the Celtics game.

This game was nothing like a playoff game. Having gone to the 3 games against Indiana this year in the playoffs and the 2 against Philadelphia last year the place was not as loud as the playoff games have been.
It is nothing compared to the Garden's playoff games back in the 80's remotely.

I took my son and daughter and we were in the second row right behind the Mavericks bench.
Marc Cuban is a funny guy and he signed autographs half the night for Celtics fans.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> First off we are different people. If you continue to do this along with that other person I am going to report you to the moderators because it is against the rules to bash
> ...


sorry, I did not know you were not the same person. I just don't like it when people root against the C's, but apparently you did not. [strike]I would be willing to bet, though, that InTeam was rooting for the mavs.[/strike] Hope it was fun at the game, great win for the C's.

I would be willing to bet that you should give this crap up real soon. ThereIsNoIInTeam hasn't even posted in this thread and you're bringing them up. Stop it. ---agoo


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I root for the Mav's when they don't play against the Celtics.


----------

